# What are your other passions?



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

I love to sail. I also love to do other activities. What are the other things you are passionate about? Or maybe sailing is not your primary passion. 

Photos a plus.

I'll start.

My wife and I also enjoy...
Mountain biking
Scuba diving
Skiing
Hiking/snow shoeing

Former passions:
Auto racing(road)
British auto restoration(not easy to do living on a boat)
Wood working(all boat related now)
Home restoration
Windsurfing(still do occasionally but not passionate)


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I am not a big fan of the cold or cold related activities (except for sailing to get AWAY from the cold) but I can relate to scuba and mountain biking. Once I get my cruiser, I will be carrying my Trek on any and all longish cruises that would have me at least overnighting


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Music... I play bass in a couple of different combos... and my granddaughter.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Eating regularly
Living indoors

All the rest is bonus...


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cycling (although knee trouble has slowed me down lately, x-country skiing, playing guitar, my dog.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Wood working and house renovation.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

We do a lot of crabbing and prawning, gardening, building stuff in the garage, I shoot trap and pistols, a little bird hunting, community projects, and the rest of my time is spent on boat maintenance, projects and repairs. Oh, and when my grandson is here on the island that's what I do)


----------



## BCC1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Motorcycling
Cycling
Shooting


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Scuba
Writing
History
Food/Cooking
(love cross-country skiing but don't think the body can support that anymore, and can't risk trying)


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Working out at the gym.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Squash both as a player and a Squash Canada referee . Tournaments are a little hard on my body.

Golf, I get my money's worth as I walk farther and hit more balls than others. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Too many hobbies not enough time. IN the past, my hobby activity largely depends on my kids liking. There is no need to ask: Children, what do you want to do this winter? Now I am a free agent. I like to do whatever I want. Damn I miss my kids. :laugher

No particular order:

Sailing others boat or work as a slave in the rich people's boat ....LOL
Photography - mostly fashion and naked women
Motor cycle - Triumph 
Four Wheeling in a highly modified Jeep - rock crawling thought out United States, mostly in Colorado and Moab, UT.
Camping
Skiing and snow board
Traveling extensively around the world. 

That is enough.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I like to act Canadian.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> Writing


This is so unfair.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

rbrasi said:


> I like to act Canadian.


Hoser!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

golf when I can get out. 
32 yr certified ski instructor/examiner......
gardening/landscaping per say....oh that what I get paid to do
Taking care of the cutest puppie out there, Winston is way cuter than the best looking male mods puppy!
cleaning the house, some cooking...........

Marty


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

rockDAWG said:


> Too many hobbies not enough time. IN the past, my hobby activity largely depends on my kids liking. There is no need to ask: Children, what do you want to do this winter? Now I am a free agent. I like to do whatever I want. Damn I miss my kids. :laugher
> 
> No particular order:
> 
> ...


:worthless:


----------



## PNWvagabond (Jan 17, 2013)

Rock Climbing and Paragliding


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Quantum physics...


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Capnblu said:


> Quantum physics...


There must be a rocket scientist among us. :laugher


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

The knees won't let me ski anymore and I recently sold the Harley to my nephew.

These days it's working on the house, woodworking/wood turning, photography and getting out in the woods when I can. I also spend a fair amount of time building web sites.

Oh, and cooking which is why there's more of me these days! :laugher


----------



## ScottyG24 (May 8, 2012)

Flying: I have a restored 1946 Piper Cub
Racing: built and race an FV1200 formula car on 
road courses in the northeast
Motorcycling,working on the boat and
microbrew beer tasting and pub research of course


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Fencing
Photography - portraits, kids, weddings
Goof off with the grand babies 
And of course Quantum Physics


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> There must be a rocket scientist among us. :laugher


no, they are your every day physicists...


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

treilley said:


> :worthless:


No nudes permitted. Too many small boys around on sailnet . 























































Edit: for some reasons, the colors are not displayed properly with a smaller size image. But you get the idea!!!


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

photography
competitive arm wrestling (yes, really)
shooting
gunsmithing


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Activities aside from sailing; I like to travel, I was running regularly but I've been a lazy git the last year or so, cooking, and, believe it or not, my job.


Things that make me happy; Good friends, good whiskey, good food, the occasional good cigar, women, and other women who enjoy me and my other passions.

On occasion, I've had the chance to have everything in life that makes me most happy, thus I shall die a happy man.

If I'm lucky enough that the hits keep on a coming, I'll just die happier.

So far, so good.

Edit: I should have added "living beyond my means" to the list.


----------



## Stella's crew (Sep 3, 2012)

Home Brew (and sample)
Vegtable Gardening
Archery
Firearms
Bow Hunt
Kayak

Wow, not as bored as it seems.


----------



## Stella's crew (Sep 3, 2012)

Though rockDAWG has me thinking of trying photography.


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

Aside of sailing the two other things I'm most passionate about are snowmobiling and hunting. Although with the amount of time I have been able to devote to any of my hobbies the last few years you'd question my passion for any of them. 

Here is a couple from snowmobiling. I'd post some duck hunting pics but I doubt pictures of dead birds would go over well.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

rbrasi said:


> I like to act Canadian.


You forgot something, eh?


----------



## proflyer (Aug 13, 2007)

Flying (any type of plane) is my first love but since I can no longer pass a medical I sail that is my #2 love. I was lucky that I was able to fly for 50 years

John


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> No nudes permitted. Too many small boys around on sailnet .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe I've been wasting my time...


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice shots Rockdawg but they all have the same look on their face.


----------



## ShortCircuit (Jul 15, 2011)

Reading. Lots and lots of reading, in the company of my wife and two Maine **** cats.
Travel (kinda goes without saying, as a sailor).
Home renovating.
Slowly learning to play nylon string guitar.
Learning something new -- always have some class our course I'm taking.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Reading
Music
Cooking
Astronomy
Volunteering
NASCAR


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmmm......?
Usta enjoy motorcycling
Usta get out shooting... a lot!
Usta do a lot of home renovation/improvement

Now I'm practicing for retirement. I'm still playing guitar and keeping up with my small social circle. Planning the sailing season and preparation of the boat is foremost.

Sold the scooters. Sold (most of) the gunz'n'stuff and the house is officially on the block.

Looks like I hafta add "going whole hog" to my list of other things to do/done


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting thread.

Don't they change with time? Some remain constant and some are age related. My kids belong to the latter group. 7 adults with families of their own. Big priorities with boundless passion. Time consuming, too That is the reward! I count travel as an important passion. The kids enable that.

Sailing has been with me since my first sailboat at age ? 8 or 9 when I got my hands on a wooden pram. Water based activities are certainly dominant. Fishing, Canoeing, SCUBA, swimming, I grew up on the water and it has kept me living close my whole life. Canoe racing became a passion in the 80s and lingers. The Admiral bought us a graphite "pro boat" for her 60th. A JD II. It is a beautiful double ender. and joins a stable of 7!

Hunting went by the way. Not sure why. Racing motorcycles did too and I know why! Hiking is still important. With the AT near we spend weeks camping in the woods every year. Skiing, both down hill and X-C. Cycling, gardening, designing and building stuff. Writing is coming back now that retirement is here. I don't own a car built in the 21st century. Working on them is almost as much fun as working on the boats.

I am getting ready to build another house. Designing it and planning the work takes real passion. This will be the last project like this for me. We plan to rent it for the "crazy months" on Mount Desert Island and spend that time doing the other stuff.

Down


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

cycling
music(playing trombone in a small band after 45 years)
hiking and backpacking


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Horse back riding, this is at a field trial:








Field trials from horseback, running trained hunting dogs to a national event
Below is me on the horse, the competitors dog behind and left of me, and right forward (white dot) is my dog out front.








and early in the season last year.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I grew up on boats and hated having to help with chores: paint this, clean that, wash everything. As soon as I grew up, I head out the front door, turned the other way and became a pilot. Then, when I really grew up, I came back. 

Current other passions:

Time with my kids/family
Motorcycle touring
Shotgun sports (sporting clays, skeet)
Cooking
Hiking
Winter boat projects

Former passions:

Scuba diving
Skiing


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shnool,

Nice, I used to raise Springers and hunt over them. One of the kids is marrying a "horse woman" and the Admiral's twin sisters are, too. I kid them about having pets they can eat! Just kidding. It is a lifestyle. Glad I enjoy access to it without the responsibilities. There isn't enough time for everything. Beautiful animals. Thanks for sharing.

Down


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

lajimo said:


> Fencing
> Photography - portraits, kids, weddings
> Goof off with the grand babies
> And of course Quantum Physics


Wow, another fencer? I don't do it anymore (that's how I hurt my knee originally) but used to do a lot of Epee competitions back in the '80s and '90s.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Sailing occupies my mind/passions in some capacity most of the time, but my other interests are:

- Family: I have 3 daughters who keep me VERY busy with their own passions.
- Writing: I started writing for fun and as a way to stay sane when I was very young and haven't stopped.
- Photography: Capturing life one scene at a time is therapeutic. Sailing photos are the best! 
- Biology: I've always been a science nut and it has mostly worked for me as a profession.
- Web design: A relatively new passion, but one that's been rewarding and challenging.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Writing, writing, and writing...

I am actually more passionate about writing than I am sailing or cruising (and I am very passionate about cruising, esp with chldren)!!

Brian


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

-Long distance precision shooting
-Fine art
-Racing cars
-Rigging boats.  

and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

ShortCircuit said:


> Reading. Lots and lots of reading, in the company of my wife and two Maine **** cats.
> Travel (kinda goes without saying, as a sailor).
> Home renovating.
> Slowly learning to play nylon string guitar.
> Learning something new -- always have some class our course I'm taking.


Passions first:

Piano (since 2 years old on it... classically trained)
Guitar (since 15 years of age... classical nylon... about 10 guitars total owned)
Rocket Scientist (for real... worked for NASA on Space Shuttle, Kistler 2 Stage Rocket, Pratt & Whitney Aircraft Engines, GE Aircraft Engines, Sikorsky Propulsion Engineer, now Boeing Propulsion Engineer in Everett) 
Oil Painting & Photography
Sailing
Italian Car Enthusiast (Ferrari & Fiat), Car shows

ShortCircuit... have you tried Delcamp guitar forum? Might want to join and I'll meet you there... plenty of classical guitar music tabs, sheet music, guitar luthiers, guitar lessons, etc.... great place and I've been a member for a long time... 

If I could do my life all over... I'd be a concert pianist and give up everything else, but still have a love of sailing... 

Nick


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sailing wins overall.
Music (guitar especially) is a close second.
And SCUBA. 
Since others asked for photos, here's a video I shot in the Bahamas this past fall. I've been trying to get a shark on video for awhile. This was a great dive. Up close and personal.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Stella's crew said:


> Though rockDAWG has me thinking of trying photography.


No money in photography any more. It is tough to earn a living. It is the passion that I have developed when I was very young. With a camera in hand, I am home.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

lajimo said:


> Nice shots Rockdawg but they all have the same look on their face.


It is probably the style of look I like. It can be also driven by the clients.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

guitarguy56 said:


> Passions first:
> 
> Piano (since 2 years old on it... classically trained)
> Guitar (since 15 years of age... classical nylon... about 10 guitars total owned)
> ...


Nick, you had a good mix of hobby and career. I wish I were not tone dead.  I don't mind to have yours. My son recently graduated in Aerospace and works in Sikorsky now in CT.

However, if I could do it over, I would be a fireman. I can be called Hero and but yet I sitting at the firehouse 90% of time. Best of all, I can be retired at 45 and get paid the rest of my life. You can beat this deal.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Shrimping
woodworking
Shooting
Politics
Faimly


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

rockDAWG said:


> Nick, you had a good mix of hobby and career. I wish I were not tone dead.  I don't mind to have yours. My son recently graduated in Aerospace and works in Sikorsky now in CT.
> 
> However, if I could do it over, I would be a fireman. I can be called Hero and but yet I sitting at the firehouse 90% of time. Best of all, I can be retired at 45 and get paid the rest of my life. You can beat this deal.


rockDAWG... Thanks!!!

Yes music is my passion and it has shown up in my daughter and son... she playing piano since 3 years of age and did her first piano recital at University of Washington at age 6... my son is a classical trained first chair trombonist in three concert orchestras in Savannah... he is musically gifted with 'perfect pitch', he will be getting my sailboat here in Seattle when my assignment ends... my wife is a violin player and a Elementary school Special Education teacher in Savannah, GA.

Aerospace has been very good to me but it's just a job and although I'm good at it as I'm sure many others are... it is not where I thrive... I recently came back from China and had the opportunity to enlist at the Shanghai music conservatory and after being there 5 months became more the reason I wished I made music my lifelong career instead of engineering... but se-la-vie... we all need to live on with the choices we've made... glad your son is doing well, he has a rewarding career ahead of him, many challenges... Sikorsky at West Palm Beach, Florida is where I worked along with Pratt & Whitney (UTC Corporation) right out of FSU (1978)...

I know many firemen and policemen and they all love their jobs... I give them many kudos for the work they do and put their lives on the line for us! ++++1

Nick


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> No money in photography any more. It is tough to earn a living. It is the passion that I have developed when I was very young. With a camera in hand, I am home.


All depends on where you are and what market you are in. My brother does quite well with a portrait and wedding business in Maui, but I would not want to try to make money at it here. Of course in Maui you can doe lots of wedding a week, as they are every day and only last a couple of hours for the most part.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh forgot to add, shooting... Now I live on 32 acres (mostly wooded)... we have our horses at home, we also have a very nice (safe) area where I can re-learn to shoot with a certain level of accuracy. The silver one is the wives p238 .380(Christmas present for her in 2011)... the black one I just picked up during the "hype" is a p938 9mm... these are small (in size) weapons, and difficult to get accurate with... I am sure it'll come though. You know the zombies are coming right?


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Motorcycling (on road, off road, track)
Gardening
Caregiving 

DB


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

*Other passions?*

In no particular order:
1. Competitive sprint coitus aficionado (no picture)
2. Cycling









Col'D Galibier, French Alps.

















Italy
















3. Fine espresso engineer
4. Fine wine connoisseur
5. Food devourer


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Cross country skiing.

Gardening, I am the default chairman of a community garden, please somebody depose me.

Cooking, I will be eating spinach tonight picked from the community garden a few days ago, it was 20 deg F today and the spinach is still growing?

I work when a project interests me, and mentor or teach when anybody asks.

Bird watching, I should really bring a bird guide book with me when I sail.

This year I have promised myself to get back to painting.


----------



## Waterdawg43 (Oct 13, 2012)

Long Distance Motorcycle riding www.Lexie-Rides.com 
Bicycling
Playing on the beach.


----------



## seafrontiersman (Mar 2, 2009)

Kayaking
Shooting
A certain lovely Italian lady


----------



## Lubrdink (Sep 1, 2011)

My Christian Faith (I'm an elder at my church);Genealogy, and History. I had two GG Grandfather's who fought in the Civil War and I'm the Commander of the Department of Kansas, Sons of Union Veterans of the Civil War. I spend a lot of time marching in parades and hanging out in cemeteries.

I'll be leading my family in a tour of our family stomping grounds in southern Ohio this July at our reunion. First time they've ever seen where we came from. I'm looking forward to seeing their faces as I tell the story. Did I mention I love history?


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

That's pretty cool. I am a history buff too. I have my GGG(?) Grandfather's discharge papers from the Union army AND the mini ball he was shot with! How cool is that?!

Brad
s/v KIVALO



Lubrdink said:


> My Christian Faith (I'm an elder at my church);Genealogy, and History. *I had two GG Grandfather's who fought in the Civil War* and I'm the Commander of the Department of Kansas, Sons of Union Veterans of the Civil War. I spend a lot of time marching in parades and hanging out in cemeteries.
> 
> I'll be leading my family in a tour of our family stomping grounds in southern Ohio this July at our reunion. First time they've ever seen where we came from. I'm looking forward to seeing their faces as I tell the story. Did I mention I love history?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lubrdink (Sep 1, 2011)

KIVALO said:


> That's pretty cool. I am a history buff too. I have my GGG(?) Grandfather's discharge papers from the Union army AND the mini ball he was shot with! How cool is that?!
> 
> Brad
> s/v KIVALO


 That's WAY cool! You should join up with us. Go to SUVCW.org. We can always use another brother!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

miatapaul said:


> All depends on where you are and what market you are in. My brother does quite well with a portrait and wedding business in Maui, but I would not want to try to make money at it here. Of course in Maui you can doe lots of wedding a week, as they are every day and only last a couple of hours for the most part.


Agree . Especially for wedding, but is not my cup of tea. I have not surrendered to numerous calls. I doubt I will shoot one.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Fishing, hunting, hard drinking, chasing younger women, hang gliding, scuba diving...NO WAIT! That was when I was 20 years old and single. 

Now, 52 years later, sailing singlehanded to the Florida Keys, drinking margarettas, watching the young gals walk by the boat, basking in the sun, snorkeling on the reef, still read lots of books, constantly fix things on the boat, and for exercise, ride a 26-inch bicycle to the grocery store, post office and liquor store.

I still play lots of music and sing to the ladies, but that's what I do for a living. Yeah, I know, but it's a fun job.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Great thread! Quite the varied group we have here! 

My main hobby now (or is it another job?) is my 5month old son.

Other hobbies/passions:

1. Medicine, particularly medicine with limited resources and infectious disease. 
2. Backpacking and bushcraft
3. International travel
4. Hurting myself with power tools (old boat and an older house)
5. Homebrewing, including homebrewing on the boat. (Drinking a homebrew now)
6. Macro-Economics. (nerdy I know, but it gets a lot less nerdy when your stock portfolio goes up and up and up... ) 

Hobbies I used to do more of and would do more of if I had more time:
1. Archery 
2. Shooting and reloading
3. Rock Climbing
4. SCUBA diving.

MedSailor


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Gary - who is into clocks in your household.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Our kids are probably our biggest passion. Even as they're leaving home, that doesn't slow down(they're home right now from college). 

After a lifetime of skiing, I took up snowboarding at 54(and joined my wife already snowboarding). That's put the excitement back in getting on the mountain. Our kids do as well.
Winter is a great season to if you're active outdoors. 

We're passionate about traveling and do as much as we can. Photography is a passion, so is writing these days(good to hear others enjoy it). I love the creative process it forces me into. Writing is a lot like my work, design/building(I have a passion for that as well). It starts easily enough and then it gets harder. But if you get through it, it's very rewarding to come up with something that you and sometimes others, appreciate. 

There's only so much time for sailing in our lives and the balance here in Maine seems just perfect. I'm on the water edge every day even in winter so sailing is a part of the off season here. Boats are being built all around me here. 

This area of coastal Maine is such a potent mix of what it is I love about sailing, boats, the coast, that our season is quite a feast.


----------



## Waterdawg43 (Oct 13, 2012)

travlineasy said:


> Fishing, hunting, hard drinking, chasing younger women, hang gliding, scuba diving...NO WAIT! That was when I was 20 years old and single.
> 
> Now, 52 years later, sailing singlehanded to the Florida Keys, drinking margarettas, watching the young gals walk by the boat, basking in the sun, snorkeling on the reef, still read lots of books, constantly fix things on the boat, and for exercise, ride a 26-inch bicycle to the grocery store, post office and liquor store.
> 
> ...


I just found my Wingman!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

rockDAWG said:


> Agree . Especially for wedding, but is not my cup of tea. I have not surrendered to numerous calls. I doubt I will shoot one.


Don't. I used to make my living with a camera. I did one wedding and will never do another.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 21, 2012)

Things we do: Travel, gardening, stained glass (me), hunting (dh), and now, our most important "thing"....our 4 month old grandson!

Oh, and learning to sail and hanging out on our "new" to us, sailboat.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I only have one obsession at a time and this year it will be sailing. 

I have hung up for this new obsession:
Music (only gig every 2 months for the Summer this year)
Hot Rods (Last toy I built I lost my shirt...LOL)
Bikes (Motorcycles - Wasn't riding much anymore)
Fishing (I will sell the center console this year)

I think that is about it...I have a short attention span so we will see how the sailing thing goes.

Bill


----------



## Tallswede (Jul 18, 2012)

Okay, besides sailing:

Martial arts
Motorcycling - Street & vintage motocross.
Yoga - helps keep me able to do the two above - LOL
Fixing up my old house.
Fixing up old cars.

Kevin


----------



## ShortCircuit (Jul 15, 2011)

guitarguy56 said:


> ShortCircuit... have you tried Delcamp guitar forum?


Been there for a couple years, and have been taking lessons from Rosewood Guitar here in Seattle. Currently on hiatus as my multiple jobs keep me from practicing and aligning my schedule with my instructor. On the bright side, I gave my wife a ukulele for Christmas, so we're slowly working on chords and possible duets together.

Your last name wouldn't happen to begin with a "C", would it?


----------



## ShortCircuit (Jul 15, 2011)

SHNOOL said:


> You know the zombies are coming right?


Here in Ballard, everyone is vegan. When the zombie apocalypse comes we'll have zombies staggering around and moaning, "GRAINSSS...."


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

MedSailor,
I see you enjoy archery. Have you ever heard of Copper John Corporation? They make The Dead Nuts series hunting sights and they also own Stanislawski Archery Products which makes release aids.

Familiar with them?

Brad
s/v KIVALO



MedSailor said:


> Great thread! Quite the varied group we have here!
> 
> My main hobby now (or is it another job?) is my 5month old son.
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

ShortCircuit said:


> Been there for a couple years, and have been taking lessons from Rosewood Guitar here in Seattle. Currently on hiatus as my multiple jobs keep me from practicing and aligning my schedule with my instructor. On the bright side, I gave my wife a ukulele for Christmas, so we're slowly working on chords and possible duets together.
> 
> Your last name wouldn't happen to begin with a "C", would it?


Shortcircuit... wonderful news... taking the lessons helps a lot... hope you have a good instructor...I frequent the Guitar Center on Westlake Ave. quite often...

You can find my posts on the guitar forum 'guitar56'...

Nick


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

travlineasy said:


> Fishing, hunting, hard drinking, chasing younger women, hang gliding, scuba diving...NO WAIT! That was when I was 20 years old and single.
> 
> Now, 52 years later, sailing singlehanded to the Florida Keys, drinking margarettas, watching the young gals walk by the boat, basking in the sun, snorkeling on the reef, still read lots of books, constantly fix things on the boat, and for exercise, ride a 26-inch bicycle to the grocery store, post office and liquor store.
> 
> ...


Gary... great looking picture... oh and the piano looks good too! 

I need to start playing some other music besides classical so I can have the ladies lining up as you have! 

Is this the line of business you're in or a hobby? Nice to see someone with musical skills making some $$$ and making the ladies smile! 

Nick


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Where is Gary's right hand? There's a lot of smiling going on?


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't understand the question!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Some of my other methods of getting rid of disposable time & income (hobbies) in pictures















(toys in the last picture were all mine at the time - HMMWV and the rest)


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Zanshin said:


> Some of my other methods of getting rid of disposable time & income (hobbies) in pictures


The glider is "uber-cool"


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

WanderingStar said:


> I don't understand the question!


Ha! That was my first thought. Who has time for other "passions"? Oh yeah, people with newer boats than mine! 

I don't really have time for much of anything else. In the summer time I'm sailing, and doing boat projects, either maintenance, repairs or upgrades. In the winter, I bring projects home. I like to do my own splicing (all types of line) and this year I'm starting to mess around with sailmaking/modifying (re-cutting the dinghy sail).

I'm also a big fan of college football and Ohio State in particular. In the fall, most Saturdays are occupied with watching games. I try to make it out to Columbus catch a game in person every couple of years or so. It's not so much of an activity, but if you don't think it's a passion, come watch a game with me, especially if a ref blows a call! :hothead

In the past I was in to aviation. Like a lot of sailors I meet, I got my private pilots license and had some hours toward an instrument rating. I have about 150 hours total, mostly in Piper's, but haven't flown since the weekend before 9/11. They shut down the airspace system and I decided that would be a good time to take a break from flying for a while and in the mean time, a friend invited me along as crew in some round the cans racing on Lake Erie. I don't think I have to explain how the rest of the story goes, I'm sure it's a common theme.

Academically I enjoy learning about new topics in optical physics and imaging. That's my line of work and enjoy it quite a bit. I also like reading non-fiction about history, medieval Europe and military history in particular. I really enjoy reading naval fiction from the age of sail. I've read the Hornblower series by Forrester and I just finished "The Nutmeg of Consolation" by O'brien.


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

Zanshin said:


> Some of my other methods of getting rid of disposable time & income (hobbies) in pictures


What form of martial arts? I currently train in Japanese Jui Jitsu, Karate, and Judo.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

rockDAWG said:


> Agree . Especially for wedding, but is not my cup of tea. I have not surrendered to numerous calls. I doubt I will shoot one.


I agree I would not want to do it here in NY as it is a brutal business and it is going down hill quickly.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

blutoyz said:


> The glider is "uber-cool"


Thanks, the LS6-b one is the racing glider, the 304CZ one is a cool fun glider, the second picture was at the NE Regionals lineup at Sugarbush.

The one in a Hakama was taken at the Aikido dojo but was part of Iaido training.


----------



## dgasmd (Mar 31, 2011)

Zanshin said:


> Thanks, the LS6-b one is the racing glider, the 304CZ one is a cool fun glider, the second picture was at the NE Regionals lineup at Sugarbush.
> 
> The one in a Hakama was taken at the Aikido dojo but was part of Iaido training.


Nice. The head instructor at our dojo, an 8th degree in karate and jui jitsu, is also a 3rd degree in Aikido. We have quite a few aikido techniques incorporated into the jui jitsu training. I would love at some point to attend a good aikido dojo and train in it formally from the ground up.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I love cruising, well with a boat too but I mean cruising with this one:










I mean away from highways and big cities, preferably on twisting mountain roads. I enjoy cultural tourism and that is related with cruising and photography.

I like diversity and different cultures.

I like food, wine and bear not only as a gourmet but also as a cultural expression.

I like reading, I like music.

I like boats, all kind of boats if well designed.

I like family meetings ...a lot. We are tight:










I like swimming.

Former passions (age put a stop to some, others are in hold):

Sports:

Volleyball (at top level), Basketball, Handball, Football.

Motorcycle racing (raid)
motorcycle touring (road and across mountains of road)
Airplane acrobatics 
Surf with a kayak
spearfishing
carreiros


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Baseball
My son (high school senior baseball player) 
Reading anything on sailing 
Did I say baseball
I think perfect spring vacation would be sailing around Florida to attend as many spring training games as possible.:batter


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a dog that loves me.

I guess I love her, too.

Even though she's kind of a doofus and smells bad.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

CarbonSink62 said:


> I have a dog that loves me.
> 
> I guess I love her, too.
> 
> Even though she's kind of a doofus and smells bad.


Nice looking mutt...dog looks good too


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

CarbonSink62 said:


> I have a dog that loves me.
> 
> I guess I love her, too.
> 
> Even though she's kind of a doofus and smells bad.


OK dog photos.

Photography is a bit of a passion.










Mocha is a Yorkie terrier, Shih Tzu, Maltese cross.


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm married, I'm not allowed to have other 'passions"! But IF I did; Girls! I use to be up for about anything, Diving, riding the motorcycle, bike (road&Mt), but age and doing that other stuff, has put a stop to most of it.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

When I moved here (mountains of western Virginia) I was told there are three things to do - go to church, hunt/fish, and play music. My wife and I play old time string band music (mainly banjo and fiddle) and we are glad to be retired and able to get back into sailing on the Chesapeake. Also glad to have banjos and fiddles on board.

We also have two two year old grandchildren.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait, we can post dog pictures here? COOL.



(Yes, he loves this kind of thing)


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't make me bring out the cat pictures.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Dogs are hijacking my thread!

I do have to mention my love for dogs. They keep me mostly sane.


----------



## Trailblazer (Apr 29, 2012)

Twenty years ago, by far my main interest was sailing ( lived aboard a Hunter 30 in Marathon Florida). Thought I could limit my shooting sports interest while sailing around Florida and the Bahamas to just 2 guns, but just couldn't do it. Soon, I had 3, then 4, then my gun population began to multiply again.
Now, I live in a house and my main interests, shooting, and hunting are in in the forefront.
My sailboat is trailerable and is docked in my back yard.
Another interest is photography, I finally gave up film and have digital cameras. The most difficult transition was selling my much loved 1950's era Crown Graphic 4"X5" sheetfilm camera.
Camping also rates right up there. No tents for me anymore, a slide-on truck camper is as close to roughing it as I want to get.
I still do a little archery and am thinking about bow deer hunting next fall in addition to my usual rifle hunting.
All this keeps my retirement from getting boring.


----------



## Doneldar (Apr 27, 2010)

riding my harley...drinkin...having a good time


----------



## TheWollard (Jan 24, 2013)

I've gotten into running this year. Up to 10K without stops. Woohoo!

I'm a potter, painter, and welder. I created a charity project where I sell my work and donate 100% to local charitable orgs.

I work on bicycles too.

Sailing is my latest passion, but it's always been running in mind in the background.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Tim R. said:


> Dogs are hijacking my thread!
> 
> I do have to mention my love for dogs. They keep me mostly sane.
> 
> ..


Ok, that's mine. He takes care of the house when I am on the boat


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

My wife, Family, Grandkids









Classical guitar, Ballroom Dancing, Astrophotography,

this was taken from our front yard in NC:










And this was taken from our backyard in NC:










golf, scuba, travel, home projects (patio and walkway to dock)










laser physics (I retired from Bell Labs), but I am still active with a non-profit technical society in optics and photonics.

SPIE Photonics West | The world's leading biomedical optics, MEMs, photonics, and industrial laser conference and exhibition

theories of everything and of course; quantum optics.

And grilling!

who has time to retire!


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

rockDAWG said:


> There must be a rocket scientist among us. :laugher


Once upon a time I built parts of GPS satellites, among others...


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

CapnRon47 said:


> laser physics (I retired from Bell Labs), but I am still active with a non-profit technical society in optics and photonics.
> 
> SPIE Photonics West | The world's leading biomedical optics, MEMs, photonics, and industrial laser conference and exhibition
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm going to Photonics West in a couple of weeks! Are you involved with the conference?

Did you seriously take that picture of the galaxy? That is a really great shot. Is it Andromeda?


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, I will be at PW. I am involved with organizing the conferences. I captured that image with a AT65EQD and an SBIG camera, it is Andromeda (M31) along with M32 and M110. It is great to have dark skies here in NC.

thanks,


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sir Thor von Ocean Stadt


----------



## LauderBoy (Mar 15, 2010)

Guess I'll represent the nerd herd.

Kayaking and biking(to try to keep physical fit).
Software engineering as a hobby(keeps me mentally sharp and always learning, I'm a systems engineer by trade).
Pen and paper roleplaying games(basically games like Dungeons and Dragons. This keeps me socially active).
The odd computer game now and then, though I do this a lot less than I did 10 years ago.

And in my down time at home reading books(fantasy and sci-fi), watching movies/tv shows and oddly enough working on boat projects.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

CapnRon47 said:


> My wife, Family, Grandkids
> 
> And this was taken from our backyard in NC:


Wow.... Hose envy. Very nice.

MedSailor


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Wow.... Hose envy. Very nice.
> 
> MedSailor


"Hose" envy? Are you sure that's what you meant to say?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

steve77 said:


> "Hose" envy? Are you sure that's what you meant to say?


.. pretty sure there's a fairly nice hose in that backyard somewhere!


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

actually several!


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

I appreciate the envy (I will take it as a compliment). I have to pinch myself each day to believe I am this lucky. But after 45 years of working (and still fully employed), 42 years with the same women, and lots of trials along the way I feel I have earned the right to brag a little about what we have accomplished. We have whittled life down to what matters to us.

Anyway, here are the hoses;










I had to move them up off the ground after Irene did a number on our yard and patio.










I had to nearly start from scratch to put it all back together again. I am hoping all this work and effort will keep me young. At least that is my excuse!


----------



## Lance-AR (Dec 10, 2012)

42 years with the same women is quite the accomplishment! I can barely keep one happy 

Great looking dock.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Does playing with BIG tonka toys count?








some after the tonka toys have been thru the yard at my sisters...









before somewhere in the san juans








after


----------



## probwhite (Nov 15, 2012)

Motorcycles - owned about a dozen or so and there's certainly another HD in my future
Hiking - although admittedly don't have a lot in common with the granola types I meet 
Beer - duh.
Buffet.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

steve77 said:


> "Hose" envy? Are you sure that's what you meant to say?


Probably has to do with that '60's - 70's' public education system?  :laugher


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

blt2ski said:


> Does playing with BIG tonka toys count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I put a mooring out for you? or help build a dock?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

steve77 said:


> "Hose" envy? Are you sure that's what you meant to say?


You're right sailor.  I forgot to add the "you" in "hose" .

MedSailor


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

aeventyr60 said:


> Can I put a mooring out for you? or help build a dock?


Those last pics are on Crane Island in the SJ's.....I believe the owner has already put in a dock for 4 or 5 boats, along with a sea plane. Not to mention the island has a small marina for owners to park there boats when on the island, plus a little marina on Orcas to go to and from via the ferry on Orcas. If you know Hobie Alter, or Warren Miller, they live next door. Tried to steal the Millers Scottie dogs, but they would not let me! :laugher:laugher

Marty


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

OK there was 12 to 18 inches of fresh powder last night and I spent today on the slopes at the Canyons. 

YUP skiing is the other passion. !


----------



## peoples1234 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is my first love. Although I don't ride on the street anymore, track only.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Things I currently still do.

Hiking
Guitar (acoustic)
Woodworking
Fishing (fresh/trout and ocean/striper/tuna etc.)
Upland Bird Hunting (grouse & woodcock)
Sporting Clays (mostly to stay tuned for bird hunting)
Winter Mountaineering/Climbing/Ice Climbing
Skiing - Tele, Back Country and Fixed Heel Alpine (need to do more)
Photography

Things I used to do regularly, still enjoy, but don't do much these days:

Kayaking (Did the entire Maine Island Trail by Kayak)
Surfing
Mountain Biking
Blue Grass Festivals
Playing In A Band / Jamming With Friends
Hand Made Acoustic Guitar Collecting
Recovering Audiophile (when my two channel system cost more than my 36' boat I knew I had a problem)


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Not necessarily in order...

...Forensic Psych, Code Warrior, iSec, Cryptography, Game Theory, AI Dabbler, Chess, Artsy Fartsy stuff (_i.e, 3D art/game design, drawing, writing, & music_), & a sundry of wild hair stuff.


----------



## schelli (Apr 3, 2012)

Climbing
swimming 
Hiking


----------



## deow (Dec 25, 2011)

Cycling and bike mechanics.

Cooking (especially Asian and Cajun -- hot and spicy).

Making bottles of wine disappear.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cycling, and learning bike mechanics
Woodworking
Guitar playing 
Reading 
Cooking - changing everything to mostly green stuff, fish, poultry. Basically Med and Eastern diets.
Gardening
And, of course, Das Boot!!!!
Fishing


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Diving
Snorkeling
Fishing
Swimming
Beachcombing
Reading
Bike Riding
Walking
Sun Downers
Sandbar Partying
Digital Photography
Dinghy rides
Being with my wife for everything we do


----------



## Haffro (Feb 9, 2013)

As a new-to-me boat owner, I have few passions outside of that. So my list entails varnishing, painting, cushion making, my job, and then planning all of the fun I'm gonna have cleaning, painting, and varnishing once the weather warms up. Before the boat, I used to play drums, some guitar, and golf!


----------



## BGS (Jul 7, 2011)

surfing
swimming laps
reading


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Other passions besides sailing, is this trick question? 

There is no question the thing I'm most passionate about these days is raising our children. 6 & 8 years old, they are getting more involved in activities all the time. I just love watching them grow up and all the things they're getting exposed to. My wife and I did commit to sailing at least two weekends a month, leaving the other two for kid related activities. The time spent on the boat has become the best family times we have. Although, if one of them becomes committed to something like gymnastics or swimming, and want to compete, then we may revisit that criteria, but we'll see when the time comes. 

For myself, I am of course very passionate about my cooking, which I get to share through teaching. One of the most rewarding aspects of my job, if you can call it that, is coaching our culinary team. I still enjoy biking (mountain or road) & skiing but I don't do it as often as I may prefer. I have always found woodworking very relaxing (although I wouldn't say I am anything but a novice wood worker). Last year I purchased a motorcycle, nothing serious, a Yamaha V Star, but I put over 4,000 miles on it just a few months of ownership. Riding a bike is similar to sailing in some ways, the feeling of freedom I suppose? 

Other than those, during the fall/winter I am glued to NFL football on Sundays, I love my Ravens! I listen to sports radio to and from work everyday during the season, watch the NFL network everyday. Mostly what I enjoy is getting together with family & friends for the games, which usually includes cold beverages and food.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Golf.




Damn stupid waste of time. But I can't stop. It's like eating.


----------

